# Former Portland GM Cho hired by Bobcats



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6659387

Good move. 


This happened the other day but its kinda buried on the main forum.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Good move by the Bobcats.

We'll see what he's made of early with cap space and 3 first round picks.


----------

